# camera accessory for iPad---youtube video



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

This was posted on the other forum on how the camera accessory works using the SD card dongle. It is a bit out of focus. It does import Raw files, BTW. You are NOT able to preview individual photos on the SD card in full screen mode. You can only dump them from the card to the iPad, and then look at them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuW7Exs53bc&feature=player_embedded

Best Wishes!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

it is a bit out of focus, but decent material, thanks


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that! I like the way that worked. I wonder if it would import videos the same way? I wonder about other file types?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

For those of you who are interested in what the camera dongle can do, I am posting a link to DPI forums, which is where advanced and professional photographers meet. If you scroll down to post #510 and beyond, Terry writes about what the iPad camera dongles can do as far as processing your photo files. Yes, you can use a CF card using a CF card reader to attach to the USB end of the dongle to have the iPad read and download your camera files. It does support RAW as well as jpg files. There is no processing or compression of the files as they are uploaded to the iPad. Using an app such as Photogene (which seems to be the best one out there for the iPad currently) allows you to do some decent corrections to your uploaded files.

Hope this is of help.

Link: http://forum.getdpi.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13777&page=11

OT: Just hit my 250th post on KindleBoards.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Eeyore--

thanks!  I was going to test running my CF reader into the dongle.  My logic was that the cameras, when plugged in via USB are treated just as another flash drive, why wouldn't a CF reader work?  So that's good to know.  I'm also going to test a thumb drive with pics that I'm going to pull off a computer.  Seems like that should also work.

And congrats on the 250 posts!!!

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you Eeyore! That sounds fantastic. I wonder which iPad app will process a raw file? I wish Adobe would make a Lightroom iPad app.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Some test shots using Cousin Vinnie's (neighbor's) Wifi iPad. Photobucket app loaded onto his iPad. Attached a Canon SX10 camera to the Ipad via Apple's USB camera dongle. Photo's downloaded automatically to the iPad. You can delete any shots you don't want before finally doing the complete download. Everything can now be viewed as Photos, Albums, or Events (by date).

Removed the camera dongle and touched the Photobucket icon on the iPad. Hit "My Albums", and it asks you for your login name and password. You can now download your pictures individually or as the whole album onto Photobucket.

Pictures were loaded onto Photobucket as high quality jpgs. No compression or adjustments were made. Adjusted for size.



















Photos taken at a recent track meet.

I have since deleted the Photobucket app from his Wifi iPad because it was now linked to my account.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Eeyore, thanks for posting the article about the other uses for the iPad camera dongle.  (It's in sticky post for any who want to read it.)  It's very interesting.  I want to pursue the Skype idea...

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you Eeyore! I went ahead and ordered the kit, after reading reviews on preview and the dpi forum link you posted. I know it will come in very handy. Now there really will be a need for a light room or aperture app. Hopefully it's only a matter of time!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Thank you Eeyore! I went ahead and ordered the kit, after reading reviews on preview and the dpi forum link you posted. I know it will come in very handy. Now there really will be a need for a light room or aperture app. Hopefully it's only a matter of time!


I doubt if LR or Aperture full will ever be available for the iPad because of the lack of horsepower the A4 processor puts out. But we can hope that a "lite" version might become available. I know that there is a Photoshop lite app available but not too many people care for it. From what I have read most prefer the Photogene app. I have that stickied for download as soon as my iPad arrives.

Best Wishes!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree there are better apps out there than the Photoshop one. I did get photo gene and it looks great, really capable. A web version of light room might work. Hey, a girl can dream!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I've been playing with my Camera connector kit. Here's how it arrived:
















The SD card reader is the bigger of the two.

I plugged the SD card reader in, popped in the SD card and it immediately read the card, as has been reported. You can select the pics you want...you touch them and a little blue checkmark appears. You can delete photos you've chosen to import or leave them on the camera card. Screen capture:










The pics of the kit were imported this way, and then I used the Photobucket app to upload them to my Photobucket album, as well as the screen capture.

Note that the pics are imported from the camera card and saved as albums by date taken; you can look under Events and see the individual dated albums or you can see them in Albums as "All imports" or as "Last import." You may be able to edit the event album names in iTunes, I haven't tried yet. One of the imports I did (more later) was of pics where the camera date is not set properly and the date of the "event" album is December 1969.

I tried plugging a multicard reader into the USB connector, and it said it drew too much energy to be used so I tried one that reads only CF cards, it worked fine. It imported my CRW file:








This was part of the album that showed as from December 1969. I need to set the date on my DSLR. 

Note: you can rotate imported photos from within event albums on the iPad; you can't do that in albums synced from iTunes nor can your rotate screenshots or other photos in the saved Photos album. I had to use Photogene to rotate the screenshot used above, for example, before uploading it to Photobucket. The Photobucket app does not (as far as I know) let you rotate the pic. I've had to use the Safari browser with Photobucket to do any online editing in Photobucket. (This will make more sense to you when you start exploring your photo albums. The rotate icon looks like this (2nd from right, next to the trash can):









I also tried several different USB thumb drives; it did not support any of the devices. More experimenting later!

So, right now, my workflow for photos will be to 
import them from a card into Photos, (saved by event date), 
edit if needed in Photogene, 
save, 
upload via Photobucket app to Photobucket, 
copy link while in Photobucket app (these last two work much better for me than trying to do it via the browser)
paste link in KB post or in email or wherever.

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice Betsy! Forgot to add when I posted the pictures on the 24th is that if you turn off your iPad, then turn it back on, right next to the "Slide switch to start" you will see an icon. If you tap that icon it will play all your saved photos as a screensaver. Found that out when I was playing with the neighbor's Wifi iPad.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for adding that--they showed us that at the class I took, and I forgot to mention it.

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

FYI, I just read a hint on Terry White's blog that Adobe may bided be working on an iPad app!



> This kit makes me much more likely to want to travel with my iPad because it can now do one more thing and that is backup my photos and give me a nice big display to see them on while I'm on the road/in the field. The fact that it supports RAW files is a huge bonus for me. I know what you're thinking: Wouldn't it be cool if we had Lightroom for the iPad? All I can say on that one is&#8230;..;-)


I'm a big fan of Terry's. He works for Adobe and is a popular Photoshop trainer and all around tech gadget guru. Www.terry white.com.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Eeyore, thanks for posting the article about the other uses for the iPad camera dongle. (It's in sticky post for any who want to read it.) It's very interesting. I want to pursue the Skype idea...
> 
> Betsy


Skype?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sugar said:


> Skype?


Sugar, not sure if you're asking about Skype or about my mention of it in connection with the dongle, so I'll answer both.

Skype, in short, is a program that allows one to make free computer to computer calls. The article Eeyore posted about other uses for the camera dongle (which I cited in my post) includes using a USB headset with the dongle for making VoIP calls.

I didn't to make a link to the article before because as a sticky it was easy to find, but here it is:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23344.msg439177.html#msg439177

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Sugar:

You can also use Line 2 which is a VOIP on the iPad. Here is a snippet of conversation between Terry and Guy over at GetDPI forums.

_Terry_: Installed Line 2 (VOIP App) and called Guy on the phone. Bingo I now have an iPadphone. Wooohoooo. Good news it has speakerphone/headphone capability.

I'm still on the free trial period for the product. Anyone used a different app?

_Uwe_: >Installed Line 2 (VOIP App) and called Guy on the phone.

What would be the advantage over Skype?

_Terry_: Don't know that there is much of an advantage/disadvantage I'm using the free trial. I don't have Skype right now to compare the two services.

_Ketch_: Skype with the new OS 4. will allow to remain in open in the BG in Multi Tasking, so that it operates just as it does on your computer, this will work the same on both iPhone and iPad.

_Guy_: It was actually pretty good reception, she sounded better using the speaker on the Ipad than the headset which had some echo. Very cool .

_Doug_: Line2 will also work on an iPhone as a second line. That way you can talk without using cell minutes if you are in a WiFi area. In fact you can install it on both the iPad and iPhone with the same phone number.

One feature of Line2 I really like is if someone leaves a voicemail (likely if your Line2 app isn't running), it sends you an email with an mp3 of the message attached.

_Lars_: I use Skype IM and talk a lot professionally as well as socially, and I like the level of transparency and integration that brings to a mobile device. N900 rather than iPad, but conceptually there are little differences, and the same level of integration is to be expected from Skype on iPhone OS if it isn't already there. As an added bonus Skype is well encrypted (AES and 256-bit with 1536 to 2048 key size) so the likelihood of someone listening in is remote (some countries have actually tried to ban Skype for national security reasons).

Line 2 is available as an app in iTunes for the iPhone, but currently also works on the iPad.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Line 2 sounds interesting but is $15/mo after the first 30 days.  Not a bad option, though, if you need a second mobile phone option.

Thanks for posting, Eeyore!

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

> Guy: It was actually pretty good reception, she sounded better using the speaker on the Ipad than the headset which had some echo. Very cool .


I'm wondering how this works exactly because the microphone is on the headset and it must be plugged in, making the sound come through the headset. How do you use the headset microphone and the speakers?

I use Skype all the time to talk from Mississippi to a friend in Australia. It's fantastic and works like being on a regular cell phone. The app for iPhone/iTouch DOES work with the iPad too!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm wondering how this works exactly because the microphone is on the headset and it must be plugged in, making the sound come through the headset. How do you use the headset microphone and the speakers?
> 
> I use Skype all the time to talk from Mississippi to a friend in Australia. It's fantastic and works like being on a regular cell phone. The app for iPhone/iTouch DOES work with the iPad too!


You plug it in on the headset hole located at the left top of your iPad. I have a set of headset/microphone used for gaming that plugs into my computer. Standard sized plug that would also fit the iPad. The iPad also has a built-in microphone; I think it is a tiny hole located next to the headset plug-in.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I know how to use the headphones but if you use them you have to use the earphones.

So what you are saying is that if you don't use them, the iPad has a built in microphone and speakers?   I think my lust just increased!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

It is sad enough seeing people wander around talking to themselves (Bluetooth). It would be really weird seeing a person having a loud argument with their iPad.  

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I know how to use the headphones but if you use them you have to use the earphones.
> 
> So what you are saying is that if you don't use them, the iPad has a built in microphone and speakers?  I think my lust just increased!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, that's correct! A microphone and speakers!

And, Eeyore, I find people walking by talking to their headsets very disturbing, especially since I live in places where there have always been people wandering around arguing with themselves.  The idea of someone shouting at an iPad is REALLY disturbing! 

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

OK, that does it.  I am TOAST now.  iPAD  here I come.  

WHY did I even click on this thread anyway?  A thread about a camera accessory for the iPad - which is not my biggest concern - and here I've found out info that is going to send me right out to buy one!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Just being Enablers....  

Best Wishes!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

ENABLERS!!!!  and doing an EXCELLENT job, I might add.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> OK, that does it. I am TOAST now. iPAD here I come.
> 
> WHY did I even click on this thread anyway? A thread about a camera accessory for the iPad - which is not my biggest concern - and here I've found out info that is going to send me right out to buy one!


Um, don't you understand that's how things work around here? Have you been to the rice cooker thread yet?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm, NO!

LOL!


----------

